# Karte gesucht! Gelbes Schild mit blauem Bike



## bully98 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im Schwarzwald jetzt schon sehr oft diese gelben Schilder mit dem blauen Bike drauf gesehen und frage mich jetzt,
ob es zu diesem Streckennetz nicht auch eine übersichtliche Karte gibt, damit ungefähre weiss welche Tour wohin führt usw...

Kann mir da einer helfen??


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Oktober 2008)

das ganze nennt sich Bike Crossing dazu Übersichtskarte (PDF)

War dies das gesuchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke, das kenn ich schon.

Die Schilder die ich meine sehen fast gleich aus, lediglich ohne dieses Xing Symbol.
Die Schilder sind fast überall zu finden, auch abseits der Xing Route, sogar bei uns im Wald oft nur mit einem Richtungspfeil und ab und zu dann mit entsprechenden KM Angaben zu den nächsten Ortschaften, 
aber ich hab noch nirgendwo eine Übersicht über dieses Wegenetz gefunden.


----------



## amerryl (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
diese Schilder?
Das ist die Beschilderung zur "Mountainbike Arena Murgtal Enztal".
hier findest du was dazu:
bikearena


----------



## waldman (7. Oktober 2008)

das sind die mountainbike schilder vom naturpark südschwarzwald.

hier in freiburg gibts die karten dazu beim forstamt.


----------



## TheBlues (7. Oktober 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> das sind die mountainbike schilder vom naturpark südschwarzwald.
> 
> hier in freiburg gibts die karten dazu beim forstamt.


 



zusätzlich hängen bei uns die beschreibungen der lokalen touren am marktplatz/bushaltestelle.

sind aber alles nur waldautobahnen.


----------



## bully98 (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke schön mal für die Antworten.

Die Schilder gibts aber nicht nur in der Bikearena Murg- Enztal sondern wirklich überall, hab welche bei uns im Kreis Rottweil gesehen, ebenso im Kinzigtal usw...

@waldmann
Sind das dann nur die Karten für die Region Freiburg, oder wirklich für den gesamten Südschwarzwald?
Wo genau liegt denn die Grenze, bzw bis wohin gehen diese Karten falls du sie kennst?

Grüße


----------



## Eike. (7. Oktober 2008)

Naturpark Schwarzwald Nord/Mitte
Naturpark Südschwarzwald
Da sind die Touren gelistet und bestimmt auch eine Kontaktadresse angegeben wo man ggf. Karten bekommt.


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Oktober 2008)

Da kann man mal wieder sehen, dass die Touristikmanager sich mal wieder nicht auf ein einheitliches Auftreten einigen können. so wurstelt jeder vor sich hin und der Interessent kann dann mal Glück haben das richtige zu finden. Abeer dann auf hohem Niveau jammern, dass die Gäste ausbleiben. Was bei den Wanderwegmarkierungen nun endlich geschafft wurde, läßt bei der markierung von Rad- und MTB-wegen als auch Tourenangebot noch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## waldman (7. Oktober 2008)

in freiburg sind damit auch wanderwege bzw teile von wanderwegen gekennzeichnet.

die borderline hat auch eine eigene nummer. sowie teile des kandelhöhenwegs sind als mtb wege ausgeschildert.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Bully,

die Karten gibts bei den Tourist-Büros der beteiligten Orte der Bike-Arenen, wie sie Amerryl und Eike genannt haben. Die Karten sind GPS geeignet und die Geräte kann man an den Orten ausleihen.
Aber...Vorsicht mit den Karten. Die sind nur zu gebrauchen, wenn man wirklich stur nach diesen Schildern fahren will. Viele Wege sind darauf gar nicht eingezeichnet und man fährt öfters nicht gerade die schönsten Umwege. Am besten mit guten  anderen Karten kombinieren.

Viel Vergnügen beim Befahren
Gruß Mausoline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (8. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antworten und Tipps.

Ich will in erster Linie mal KM und HM fressen um meine Form bzw Kondition zu verbessern.

Evtl soll nächstes Jahr ein paar Tage Alpenaufenthalt oder gar ein -cross anstehen. 

Ich werd mich mal schlau machen..

Grüße Bully


----------



## blacy (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi bully

hier  im Shop findest du alle Karten die es zu den blauen Schildern gibt.
Aber wie schon gesagt entweder du fährst stur nach den Karten
oder du kombinierst sie mit normalen Wanderkarten! Sind halt überwiegend Waldautobahnen...


----------



## bully98 (9. Oktober 2008)

Super, vielen Dank Blacy, genau das hab ich gesucht.

Eine Antwort auf meine email-Anfrage beim naturpark nordschwarzwald hab ich bis heute noch nicht erhalten.

Danke schön!!


----------



## bully98 (9. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt hab ich auch ne Antwort von der offiziellen Seite bekommen.

Wie in dem Link schon gezeigt gibt es diese Karten, in diesem Herbst soll noch eine Karte für den Bereich Sulz-Horb herauskommen und in den nächsten Tagen geht auch der Onlineshop wirklich online.

Dies nochmal für alle weiteren Interessierten.


----------

